# N scale turnouts for switch engines



## Train Master (Oct 17, 2014)

I need some help finding a good turnout. I need to know about a good turnout for my Bachmann Plymouth switch engine, it stalls out on a Bachmann E-Z track switch and I want build a new layout.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

Engines like this with only a few wheels, and not even all six picking up track power, stall easily on turnouts with a plastic frog. The best turnout available commercialy, in my opinion, is from Micro Enginering. They are expensive, and may need to be ordered, but they have metal frogs, a spring to hold the points in place, and work very well.
Another good turnout is the Peco brand ELECTRO FROG with a metal frog and the spring.
I don't like the Atlas brand even with a metal frog, as their quality is poor and they often fall apart.
Personally, I prefer to make my own turnouts from rail and PC ties. That way you can build in the features you like. They are also much cheaper than comercial turnouts.


----------



## Howard1975 (Jan 6, 2014)

Like traction fan has mentioned, those Bachmann Plymouth switchers don't have many wheels to pickup electricity, so they like to stall. All of the Bachmann Plymouth switchers made before 2004, only picked up electricity from 4 of the 6 wheels. While the latest edition (2004) picks up on all 6 wheels, improving pickup. I'm guessing you have an older model?

http://www.spookshow.net/loco/bachmdt.html

Your locomotive is going to stall on any turnout with plastic frogs (and potentially) any crossings with large plastic frogs. Your best bet is to use turnouts with metal frogs. Those are made by Peco in their Electrofrog range, Atlas code 55, the new Atlas code 65 "true track", Kato Unitrack, Tomix Fine Track (another Japanese brand, like Kato), and Micro Engineering. I Believe the European brands of MiniTrix, Arnold and Fleischmann also produce turnouts with metal frogs. I believe Bachmann also makes an EZ turnout with metal frogs, I think it's a newer product? 

I personally believe the Peco electrofrog and the Kato Unitrack (especially the #6 model) are very good turnouts. Both brands are widely known to make a fine product.

Or just make your own, if you wish.


----------



## Bone1977 (Jan 17, 2014)

If you want to use the EZ style tracks ditch Bachmann and switch to Kato Unitrack. Similar, if not lower, prices for far superior quality. While they lack the many loco + track combos of Bachmann, they offer more individual and track pack style expansions and a wider variety including their double track, purpose built elevated, track, more turnout options and a very well designed double cross.


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

To get better traction on that Bachmann switcher, you must add some weights to the locomotive to improve its performance.

Kato Unitrack would be a much better track to use on your layout.


----------



## airshot (Jan 12, 2014)

I have one of those switch engines and yes mine is the newer version with 6 wheel pickup but I have no difficulty with it on Atlas code 80 switches. Keep in mind the bachman track is a lesser quality switch as are many of their products, however I must say the little Plymouth switcher has never given me any issues.


----------

